# Seachem Replenish and other GH modifiers



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been looking into mineral supplements on Ken's Fish and came across Seachem Replenish. Does anyone know if it's good for replenishing GH? I'm planning on breeding CRS. I've seen people use fluval mineral shrimp supplement, shirakura, and mosura though.
http://www.kensfish.com/moreinfo/seachem-replenish-500ml.html

How about something meant for marine aquariums like the following? The description says that it jus increases calcium.
http://www.kensfish.com/moreinfo/seachem-reef-calcium.html


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

First of all, GH is just one of many things you want to control mainly for the calcium content, if you're breeding CRS (or bee shrimps in general), KH is another thing you need to control, normally you shoot for 0 or very close to 0 KH. Low KH is to easily maintain a low PH mainly.

The shrimp specialized products all do this -- increase GH but not increasing KH. Alternative like the ones you listed (and a few others) may or may not work, if it falls into the following categories then I wouldn't use it,

1. Increasing KH. You should avoid these. (some "RO Right" product)
2. Increasing TDS in a "dirty" way, for example, by using the product on RO water (TDS ~0, GH ~0), if you get a GH of 5, TDS ends up way too high like 300+. (these products mainly contain too much salt)
3. Adding too much undesired stuff such as sodium or potassium in the water. (okay amount is okay, but not too much, how much is too much? your shrimps will tell you)

There are cheaper and shrimp-friendly alternative to the $20 a small bottle stuff, this is a good example ($55 for 1KG) http://www.alphaprobreeders.com/bee-shrimp-mineral-gh-1-000-grams/. For anything not made for shrimps, you can try, it may or may not work. But to me, the difference in price isn't worth the risk. I have more than 10 shrimp tanks, and one bottle of BW GH UP lasts more than a year.

What I wrote here is just general stuff, there are tricks to maintain a good balance of GH and TDS with various product, and there is no perfect parameters.

Here is the next question to ask yourself, water A with TDS 150 GH 5, water B with TDS 150 GH 5, will results of shrimp keeping/breeding the same in water A and B?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

^^^ i agree with everything randy has already said.

stick with the stuff that is designed for shrimp. i use mosura mineral plus but i am switching to borneowild gh up because the mosura stuff is very expensive.


----------

